
Show HN: I had a bot read Games of Thrones' transcripts and crypto whitepapers - crypto-jeronimo
https://twitter.com/crypto_thrones
======
crypto-jeronimo
I trained a Markov chain on Games of Thrones' transcripts and crypto
whitepapers. I publish the best newly-generated sentences via a Twitter bot on
[https://twitter.com/crypto_thrones](https://twitter.com/crypto_thrones).

